# Cold smoker for under $50



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

What do you think? It looks interesting from the description and photo. I couldn't watch the video.



> Being able to smoke foods for preservation was a key pioneer ability. There is a difference in the times and levels of smoking, but the process is the same, low temperature smoking chambers that surround the meat in smoke from either a small or a separate fire.Using the old grill as a base, I went to the local hardware store and bought a new steel garbage can, some steel flexible hose (NOT Mylar dryer vent), some metal duct "starters", a couple hose clamps, some metal grill grates, some bolts, nuts and rivets. It basically cost around $50 for this build.


Easy DIY Video : How to build a Homemade Cold Smoker from scratch for $50 - Practical Survivalist


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I didn't have time to watch, but, thanks for the link to an interesting site.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> I didn't have time to watch, but, thanks for the link to an interesting site.


I love that site, I wish I had more time to make more things!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> What do you think? It looks interesting from the description and photo. I couldn't watch the video.
> 
> Easy DIY Video : How to build a Homemade Cold Smoker from scratch for $50 - Practical Survivalist


I personally would not use galvanized cans for any type of smoking or cooking.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> I personally would not use galvanized cans for any type of smoking or cooking.


That is why I asked what people think. What would you use hawg? I really like cold smoking but can't afford to purchase a smoker at this time.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> I personally would not use galvanized cans for any type of smoking or cooking.


Auntie,Hawgrider beat me to it...I would not use galvanized either.at least,a 55 or 35 gallon steel drum that was steam cleaned would be better.after a few good smokes,it probably wont even rust.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Auntie,Hawgrider beat me to it...I would not use galvanized either.at least,a 55 or 35 gallon steel drum that was steam cleaned would be better.after a few good smokes,it probably wont even rust.


What would you use? I am considering a Terracotta pot.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I wondered about that pipe too. Some older homes including mine use some of that pipe for water......mmmm maybe I should replace?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Auntie said:


> What would you use? I am considering a Terracotta pot.


Our smoker happens to be an old refrigerator.an eighteen or thirty five gallon grease or oil drum with a removable lid would be a start.where do you have your car serviced?.they may have one.it will be oily or greasy,take it to the self car wash and take some engine de-greaser(if really greasy you will have to scrape it out)spray it all over and wash and rinse.if you have a pressure washer or your garage you trade with,maybe they could steam clean it.heres a pic of one.make sure its super clean and dead smoke it (no meat inside) a few times.put a few bricks under it to keep it off the ground and give it a shot.the rest looks good to go for a start.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Auntie said:


> That is why I asked what people think. What would you use hawg? I really like cold smoking but can't afford to purchase a smoker at this time.


Yard sale BBQs.
You could easily make a single rack cold smoker by using the links method. Just use 2 old grills and leave the shinny new garbage can out of the mix.
Another option would be to use scrap wood and build a smoke box. Just don't use plywood or treated wood.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

You can also use old filing cabinets as a smoker. There's YouTube vids out there.

I was thinking of getting a large piece of canvas and making a smoke tent. Kinda like what's used for classic New England Clam bakes.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have envisioned a smoke box made of wood. 
Will watch the video. 
Thanks Hawg and op


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Yard sale BBQs.
> You could easily make a single rack cold smoker by using the links method. Just use 2 old grills and leave the shinny new garbage can out of the mix.
> Another option would be to use scrap wood and build a smoke box. Just don't use plywood or treated wood.


Great idea, I see them on Craigslist for free all the time. What would you use for the pipe to go between the two?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Great idea, I see them on Craigslist for free all the time. What would you use for the pipe to go between the two?


Just use regular non-galvanized stove pipe. Most Ace Hardware stores have it and the fittings necessary.


----------

